# Other App Sites



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

I didn't realize that you could get apps from anywhere but Amazon for the Fire before reading about B&N blocking third party apps from the Nook.  My questions is this.  
Are there other sites, besides Amazon, where you can download or buy apps for the Fire from?  If so, what are some of your favorites?  I'm not always trusting of sites I don't know or haven't had recommended to me by people I trust, so I figured I'd ask everyone here's opinions.  

Thanks!!!
Melissa


----------



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

I use 1mobile.com alot. all apps are free. then one of the most popular of all the 3rd party sites is getjar.com


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Getjar is the main one I use.  I've got their app on my Fire.  I'll have to check out 1mobile.com.  

Lost a heartbeat or two when I updated my Fire this morning, then went to check on an app from Getjar.  When I tried to download the app, I got a message about enabling outside apps on the Fire.  Well that's been enabled since the day after I got my Fire!  But the update had just sent that back to the default setting.  Once I switched it back it was all good again.  I do hope Amazon doesn't close that door - it's one of my favorite things about the Fire.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I was worried that I would lose the ability to sideload apps also.  So far so good.  Now that Nook has done it maybe it is a possibility.  I hope not.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sherrymyra said:


> I was worried that I would lose the ability to sideload apps also. So far so good. Now that Nook has done it maybe it is a possibility. I hope not.


I'm hoping Amazon will see it as a way to stay ahead of the Nook. "They won't let you load outside apps...but we will!" I think it's going to be a hard door to close, and I suspect if they were going to do it, they would've done it with this update. Mostly wishful thinking on my part, but still - I'm throwing it out there into the universe and hoping it'll stick!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Amazon's strategy to keep people purchasing from Amazon is (1) make it easy to do (2) have LOTS of apps that have been well vetted (3) such apps are well organized in the store and easy to find (4) where possible have 'improved' versions of apps available elsewhere (5) offer apps for sale at a loss now and then (unlike ebooks there's no 'agency pricing') (6) continue with excellent customer service* (7) leave open the 'unknown sources' option for people who like to live daringly. 

*Apps generally are NOT refundable, but I am certain that if I purchased one from Amazon's store that failed to work properly, it would be no problem to get it refunded. . . heck a few folks have reported getting refunds when it was an accidental purchase!

B&N's strategy seems to be (1) lock 'em into buying from our store even if it's not got that many options.

Customer response:  Fire buyers will probably mostly NOT root the device, may use the 'unknown sources' option now and then for a few selected things, but will most likely look in the Amazon store first as they'll have some confidence that there will be something there that will work.  Nook buyers will be frustrated by the lack of options and some who are not 'rooters' by nature, may do so anyway to make the device more versatile.  B&N's strategy works for a company like Apple that already has a HUGE market share and incredibly LOYAL customers -- and whose store is huge -- but it's not going to work with a limited inventory.

But, I'm not a marketing wonk or anything like that. . . .


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, Ann, that is a well thought out assessment.  I think you nailed it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

teri said:


> Wow, Ann, that is a well thought out assessment. I think you nailed it.


Agreed. I do think the one thing B&N does that Amazon hasn't is left the door open for (easy) rooting - apparently the Fire's 6.2.1 update closed the door that allowed "one-click rooting" (whatever that is - I took the easy way with my Nook Color and bought an SD card to root it). The door is still open on the Color for rooting (I don't know about the Tablet - since I have no interest in it I haven't paid much attention) - of course with the ability to sideload outside apps I've had no reason to even consider rooting the Fire. Many of the Nook Color sales were to folks like me who had no interest in using it as they bought it - they wanted an inexpensive platform to root into an inexpensive 7" Android tablet. Mine was a good deal at $160 (refurbished) in September - now with the Tablet out they've been as low as $119 - the price has bounced around a lot in B&N's eBay store. I still like my Fire better (even though the Color's specs on paper are better, mostly because of the expandable memory).


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Why does amazon need to vet the apps that it puts in their app store?  Do they need to ensure that the app runs properly?  Do they do that to get a piece of the sales revenue?  I can think of several reasons why not to run an app store but I have not thought of the reason to keep people on their app store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> Why does amazon need to vet the apps that it puts in their app store? Do they need to ensure that the app runs properly? Do they do that to get a piece of the sales revenue? I can think of several reasons why not to run an app store but I have not thought of the reason to keep people on their app store.


I'm sure they get a piece of the revenue.

I expect they also want to make sure the apps work as advertised AND that they don't have any malware code that would damage devices.

Remember they are selling the Fire at cost -- or maybe even at a small loss. They can afford this strategy if they feel they will make up the loss by selling content -- apps included. So it's perfectly reasonable for them to make their Appstore look the most attractive for most people. If there were too many apps that didn't work properly or caused problems, people wouldn't go there. I can tell you I've tried many from other places on my other android devices -- some just do NOT work as advertised. At least, they didn't on my devices. I really like that Amazon has a notation for every app about which of my devices, specifically, it is designed to work with.

AND they've also made the good will gesture to allow apps from 'unknown sources' for those who want to do so. . . . without having to do anything that might void the warranty.

Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Ok, forgive you total ignorance on this question...but how does one get the app off the computer and onto the Kindle from a third party site?  I've downloaded the file, and I *assume* I have to drag and drop it into the Kindle files somewhere...but where exactly

Thank you


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

There is no such thing aas stupid questions just stupid answers.  Simply click download from the app store and your tablet will take care of the rest.  Its tht easy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are several ways to do it. Some files you can download directly from a site. I downloaded Dropbox from their site www.dropbox.com; it's a handy app anyway and you can download it directly to your Fire. Dropbox allows you to access files that are in your Dropbxo account wirelessly. You would have to either upload them to Dropbox or put the dropbox software on your PC. I use it a lot for moving things amongst all my devices.

Otherwise, you need to connect your Fire to the PC and drag the apk files to a folder, "Downloads" would be good. Then use one of the file manager apps, such as File Expert, to navigate to that folder on the Fire and tap to install.

There are some threads about this somewhere...here's one:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96588.0.html

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Would anyone know why I can't find Alkido on getjar?  I looked from my computer and from my Fire.  Someone on another thread mentioned it as a good ereader and I want to try it.  It's not in the Amazon app store and someone said getjar has it.  I did notice on getjar that it now lists my Fire as a device and I don't think it did that last time I used it.  Did Amazon close the door to getting apps from outside sites or am I doing something wrong?  It just doesn't come up when I do a search for Alkido on getjar.  Weird.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

corkyb said:


> Would anyone know why I can't find Alkido on getjar? I looked from my computer and from my Fire. Someone on another thread mentioned it as a good ereader and I want to try it. It's not in the Amazon app store and someone said getjar has it. I did notice on getjar that it now lists my Fire as a device and I don't think it did that last time I used it. Did Amazon close the door to getting apps from outside sites or am I doing something wrong? It just doesn't come up when I do a search for Alkido on getjar. Weird. Any help is appreciated.


it's aldiko. not alkido


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Would anyone know why I can't find Alkido on getjar? I looked from my computer and from my Fire. Someone on another thread mentioned it as a good ereader and I want to try it. It's not in the Amazon app store and someone said getjar has it. I did notice on getjar that it now lists my Fire as a device and I don't think it did that last time I used it. Did Amazon close the door to getting apps from outside sites or am I doing something wrong? It just doesn't come up when I do a search for Alkido on getjar. Weird. Any help is appreciated.


I don't think it sees Aldiko as being compatible, I believe when I got it from Getjar I used a different device (that was still an Android 2.3.4 device) as my Android device. I do think you can get Aldiko using the 1mobile.com store, though. I got as far as installing it, but didn't finish because I already had Aldiko.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I need new glasses, LOL.  I got the reader on my fire but I can't get any of my books on it.  Is Aldiko just for epub and pdf and NOT mobi?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I need new glasses, LOL. I got the reader on my fire but I can't get any of my books on it. Is Aldiko just for epub and pdf and NOT mobi?


Yep - Aldiko isn't for mobi - ePub and PDF only.


----------

